

Iphone 2.0 release crashes Itunes - craigbellot
http://joelcomm.com/iphone_20_release_crashes_itun.html

======
Alex3917
I have you beat. Updating my iPhone to the 2.0 software bricked not only my
iPhone, but my laptop. After attempting to apply the update I got an error
that said "battery is not charging" and now my battery is permanently stuck at
3%. What's more, I didn't know the problems were due to problems with the
activation servers so I did a factory restore of my phone. Now I risk losing
all my notes and map locations if there is some problem with restoring the
data.

To anyone with the original iPhone: Don't update! Since the problem is with
the activation server and not the software, the probability of your phone
being bricked is 100%. (You need to reactivate your phone before it will work
again.)

~~~
jfornear
This just happened to me too. Though after the update it automatically did a
factory restore... is that supposed to happen?

[http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/11/breaking-iphone-
purch...](http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/11/breaking-iphone-purchases-
are-totally-screwed-every-imaginable-way)

Apple totally blew it today.

~~~
Alex3917
Well technically it's AT&T's fault, but it still reflects very poorly on Apple
that they weren't able to foresee this. After all, even the coverage viewer
takes about three minutes to load:

<http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/>

------
ashu
Heh, this is why manually installing the leaked update before everyone bangs
on Apple's servers is good :)

------
radley
FWIW - I had a JB iPhone. I reset it to factory 1.1.4 (w/ backup). Then I
manually installed the early 2.0 release. During reinstall, process stopped so
I could answer the phone (2x).

All seems to work fine.

Disclaimer - iPhone fan. Not in any rush to get 3G.

